
Show HN: HFactory, Small library to create Virtual DOM elements factories - yosbelms
https://github.com/yosbelms/hfactory
======
bobbles
I was just about to start a project with Virtual-DOM libraries, therefore this
is very useful for me. Thank you for making this available!

